# Frage zu Surface 3/Tablet



## Ankylo (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage bezüglich des Surface 3 von Microsoft bzw.  Android-Tablets. Da ich wirklich keine Ahnung habe, wo ich die Frage  eröffnen sollte, dachte ich mir, dass ich es einfach unter Kaufberatung  fallen lassen.

Wollte mir für unterwegs ein Tablet zulegen und  eigentlich dachte ich an ein iPad, aber die Preise der neuen Generation  sind mir zu hoch. Deshalb bin ich nach ein wenig Recherche auf ein  Surface 3 gestoßen. Brauche gar keine besonderen Apps oder Programme,  denn die einzige Verwendung wäre Unterhaltung für unterwegs.
Auf  meinem iPhone kann ich über die Podcast-App zahlreiche Sendungen von ARD  oder ZDF runterladen, weshalb sich mir die Frage stellt, ob es eine  ähnliche App für das Surface oder auch für Android-Tablets wie die  Samsungs gibt. Am besten wäre für mich, wenn ich direkt aus den  Mediatheken von ARD und ZDF die Sachen runterladen könnte und sie dann  bequem unterwegs anschauen könnte. Praktisch wie der Offlinemodus von  Spotify. Ist so etwas möglich?

Kartenslot für eine SIM-Karte  brauche ich nicht unbedingt, da ich notfalls mittels Tethering über mein  Handy einen Hotspot erzeugen kann.


Schon einmal besten Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2016)

Das hängt an sich nur von der "App" ab, ob das geht oder nicht, und das müsste an sich dann die App direkt von zb ZDF, ARD usw. sein - oder geht das beim iPhone über eine einzige andere App? Aber warum willst du denn überhaupt ein so doch recht teures Tablet, wenn es nur für unterwegs und ein paar Videos usw. sein soll?


Ich kann es zum Surface nicht genau sagen, aber bei meinem Android-Smartphone hat die ARD-App zb KEINE Option zum speichern. Aber evlt. gibt es auch andere Apps, zb ne Art "TV-Programm App", mit der das geht...? Oder meinst du jetzt nur Audio, also Radiosendungen?


----------



## Bonkic (19. Mai 2016)

mit dieser app kann man inhalte aus den mediatheken auf android-geräte herunterladen: vavideo.app (gibts auch für windows und osx). 
ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es auch noch zahlreiche alternativen gibt.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (19. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mein Windows Phone zwar nicht mehr, aber wenn ich ich den Windows App Store schaue, scheint es das was zu geben:

https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/store/apps/das-erste/9wzdncrfhzrw
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/store/apps/zdfmediathek/9wzdncrfj2qk


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (19. Mai 2016)

Nur mal eine kurze Frage... Warum möchtest du denn unbedingt die aktuellste Reihe haben, wenn du es "nur" für solche einfachen Sachen benutzt? Da reicht doch locker ein Ipad Air der ersten Reihe, oder nicht? Und das sollte noch wesentlich günstiger sein als das Surface 3 PLUS du musst dich nicht an ein neues Betriebssystem gewöhnen. Nur mal so als Idee


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (19. Mai 2016)

Nur mal eine kurze Frage... Warum möchtest du denn unbedingt die aktuellste Reihe haben, wenn du es "nur" für solche einfachen Sachen benutzt? Da reicht doch locker ein Ipad Air der ersten Reihe, oder nicht? Und das sollte noch wesentlich günstiger sein als das Surface 3 PLUS du musst dich nicht an ein neues Betriebssystem gewöhnen. Nur mal so als Idee 

Edit: Jetzt habe ich glatt nochmal auf Amazon nach den Preisen der Tablets geguckt... Das Surface 3 ist ja sogar noch einen Zacken teurer als das Ipad Air 2 o.O In welcher Preisregion möchtest du dich denn ansiedeln?

Sorry wegen Doppelpost... Da hat der Browser beim bearbeiten gesponnen...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2016)

Bei dem Surface wäre die Frage, ob diese "Apps" da auch laufen oder ob das Surface eine "normales" Windows hat, wo man wiederum keine "Apps", sondern normale Tools&Freeware braucht.


----------



## Ankylo (19. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das hängt an sich nur von der "App" ab, ob das  geht oder nicht, und das müsste an sich dann die App direkt von zb ZDF,  ARD usw. sein - oder geht das beim iPhone über eine einzige andere App?  Aber warum willst du denn überhaupt ein so doch recht teures Tablet,  wenn es nur für unterwegs und ein paar Videos usw. sein soll?



Beim  iPhone gibt es von Apple die App Podcast und da kann man sich  ausgewählte Sachen runterladen. Gibt sowohl Audio (PCG-Podcast) aber  auch Video (Neo Magazin Royale, Tagesschau, heute-journal), aber die  TV-Sender bieten nicht alle an.



Bonkic schrieb:


> mit dieser app kann man inhalte aus den mediatheken auf android-geräte herunterladen: vavideo.app (gibts auch für windows und osx).
> ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es auch noch zahlreiche alternativen gibt.



So etwas in die Richtung habe ich gesucht. Dann kann ich die Sendungen runterladen und aufs Tablet packen.



DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich glatt nochmal auf Amazon  nach den Preisen der Tablets geguckt... Das Surface 3 ist ja sogar noch  einen Zacken teurer als das Ipad Air 2 o.O In welcher Preisregion  möchtest du dich denn ansiedeln?



Mir ist auch gerade aufgefallen, dass das iPad Air 2 so massiv im  Preis gefallen ist. Redcoon bietet zum Beispiel 128 GB WiFi für 555 €  an. Das ist eine Überlegung wert.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei dem Surface wäre die Frage, ob diese "Apps" da auch laufen oder ob das Surface eine "normales" Windows hat, wo man wiederum keine "Apps", sondern normale Tools&Freeware braucht.



Da das Surface 3 meines Wissens mit Windows 10 läuft, dachte ich an ein Programm mit dem ich die Sachen aus der Mediathek runterladen kann und dann unterwegs auf dem Gerät ansehen könnte. Das wäre zwar komfortabel, aber die Frage ist wiederum, ob sich dies auch lohnt. Könnte auch ein günstiges Android-Tablet nehmen, die Sachen am PC runterladen und dann dort draufpacken. Aber das wäre halt wieder zusätzlicher Aufwand.


Das war jetzt nur eine grobe Überlegung meinerseits, weil ich einfach wissen wollte, ob es prinzipiell möglich ist, Sachen aus Mediatheken runterzuladen und dann auf ein Tablet zu packen. Sehe privat nämlich ansonsten keinen Vorteil für ein Tablet, da ich zu Hause für die Couch ein Notebook habe. Bevor ich mich mit einem Tablet konkret befasse, habe so ein Surface 3 nur länger ausprobiert und war schon begeistert davon, wollte ich diese Frage klären. Dann kann ich mir jetzt weitergehende Gedanken machen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2016)

Ankylo schrieb:


> Mir ist auch gerade aufgefallen, dass das iPad Air 2 so massiv im  Preis gefallen ist. Redcoon bietet zum Beispiel 128 GB WiFi für 555 €  an. Das ist eine Überlegung wert.


 hast du dich denn überhaupt mal ansatzweise mit einem "normalen" Tablet für "nur" 300€ befasst, was ja auch schon eher eine Preisklasse oberhalb dessen ist, was der "Durchschnittbürger" kaufen würde? 

Mein Bruder hat ein iPad der letzten Generation, mein Vater ein Samsung Tab für 180€ (Preis Stand Ende 2014), dass er zum mails abrufen, mal was im Internet nachsehen und Videos/Musik nutzt - bis auf die pure Auflösung und das Design sehe ich da ehrlich gesagt keinen Vorteil beim iPad, der auch nur ansatzweise den Mehrpreis des ipads rechtfertigen würde für das, was mein Vater damit so macht. ^^  

Vlt merkst du am Ende, dass Dir für Deine Zwecke ein Tablet für 300€ schon mehr als ausreicht?


----------



## Ankylo (23. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vlt merkst du am Ende, dass Dir für Deine Zwecke ein Tablet für 300€ schon mehr als ausreicht?



Mein Gedankengang war der, dass ein iPad ganz sinnvoll ist, weil ich schon zwei iOS-Geräte (iPhone, alter iPod touch) habe und dann gegebenenfalls die bereits gekauften Apps nutzen kann. Abseits von iOS kenne ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus, weshalb ich da völlig blank bin. Kenne zwar ein paar Smartphones, aber das war es auch schon.

Habe jetzt am Wochenende ein wenig gesucht und bin unter anderem auf das Huawei Mediapad T2. Preis und Auflösung des Display hören sich ganz gut an, aber ich weiß nicht, ob am Ende der Arbeitsspeicher von 2 GB bei einem Tablet ausreicht.
Wenn ich mir die Modelle mit  Full HD-Auflösung von Samsung oder Sony ansehe, bin ich auch schon bei 400 € angekommen.


----------



## Worrel (23. Mai 2016)

Ankylo schrieb:


> Mein Gedankengang war der, dass ein iPad ganz sinnvoll ist, weil ich schon zwei iOS-Geräte (iPhone, alter iPod touch) habe und dann gegebenenfalls die bereits gekauften Apps nutzen kann.


Und der Preisunterschied von >100 Euro wiegt den Neukauf von Apps auf?

... was für Apps denn überhaupt? Ich hab auf meinem Tablet und Smartphone alles, was ich brauche und keine einzige App gekauft ...



> Wenn ich mir die Modelle mit  Full HD-Auflösung von Samsung oder Sony ansehe, bin ich auch schon bei 400 € angekommen.


Wofür braucht man bei einem Tablet Full HD Auflösung? Den Unterschied sieht man bei einer >10" Diagonalen doch eh nicht.


----------



## Ankylo (23. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... was für Apps denn überhaupt? Ich hab auf meinem Tablet und Smartphone alles, was ich brauche und keine einzige App gekauft ...



Ein paar Apps für Fotos und dann noch Mobile Games wie Year Walk, Lifeline, Oceanhorn oder GTA. Kommt man schnell auf ein paar Euro.



> Wofür braucht man bei einem Tablet Full HD Auflösung? Den Unterschied sieht man bei einer >10" Diagonalen doch eh nicht.



Dachte mir für Digital Blu-ray wäre das sinnvoll. Wenn ich schon Dateien mit Full HD habe, dann könnte ich die Auflösung auch gleich ausnutzen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2016)

Wenn es FullHD sein soll, kommt man in der Tat schnell auf 400€ und mehr. Mit 2GB gibt es aber durchaus einige Modelle, die Frage wäre da, was genau du machst. Nur zum Surfen und Bilder anschauen usw. reicht das dicke, oder mal ein Bild zurechtschneiden. Wenn du wiederum "aufwendigere" Bildbearbeitung machen willst, wären 4GB klar besser. 

Und wegen der Apps: da ist halt die Frage, welche davon man wirklich braucht UND keine kostenfreie Alternative bieten.


----------



## Ankylo (27. Mai 2016)

Sorry für die erneute Nachfrage, aber ich dachte mir sicher ist sicher. 

Und zwar gibt es das Huawei Mediapad T2 bei Media Markt derzeit für 249 €. Jetzt wollte ich nur mal wissen, ob ihr schon Erfahrungen mit Geräten von Huawei gemacht habt. Habe mal Bekannte gefragt, aber von denen hat keiner ein Smartphone oder Tablet von Huawei. Weil der Preis von 249 € bei dieser Größe und Auflösung ist schon arg verlockend ist, aber normalerweise müsste dort ein Hacken sein, bei so einem Angebot.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2016)

Also, ich hab ein Huawei Smartphone und kann nicht meckern. Die sind ja auch sehr weit verbreitet, das ist kein kleiner "Billighersteller"    das Pad kommt aber nicht sooo gut weg bei Amazon https://www.amazon.de/Huawei-MediaPad-Quad-Core-Touchscreen-Megapixel/dp/B0097LI4X8/   aber man weiß da natürlich nicht, ob nicht 90% der Leute voll zufrieden sind, aber kaum einer schreibt ne Rezension. UND das Pad ist halt auch nicht das neueste Modell, kann also auch noch sein, dass viele der "Nachteile" schon längst passé sind.


----------

